# Vinegar used for solution!



## gusanr14 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, I am currently using the 50/50 vinegar water solution to clean my cage. However, is the vinegar used for cooking ok to use? I personally don't like the vinegar smell so it smells strong to me but is that fine? 
Are there any other vinegar that is good to use as a cleaning solution?
where to get it? name? 
thanks


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The vinegar most people use is either white vinegar or apple cider vinegar. Both can be purchased at the grocery store. 

Usually these aren't used for cooking like rice vinegar or balsamic or anything like that but are used in some sauces and used for pickling.


----------



## gusanr14 (Sep 18, 2015)

I searched up the vinegar I have and it says it can be used for pickling or sauces. Is it going to be a problem which vinegar I use?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What kind are you using?


----------



## gusanr14 (Sep 18, 2015)

I honestly don't know the name of it because it is not in English. I see that one of the ingredient is less than 2% of lemon juice.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That would be a flavored vinegar. Most people that use vinegar go with plain vinegar, either apple cider or white vinegar. 
Places to try, grocery stores, discount stores, dollar stores, anywhere that sells home canning supplies.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Honestly I don't think it'll make much of a difference when it comes down to it. The reason vinegar is used so widely as a cleaning solution is because it has a high acidity, so it can eat through a lot of troublesome materials. For the most part I think vinegars only really vary in what their base ingredient is. The process is still basically the same.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Price is a considerable difference between plain vs flavored vinegar. 

And I'm not willing to get rid of flavored vinegar for cleaning, that's for food. But I use plain vinegar for cleaning the house, in laundry, in dishes and for livestock. So it's not a special purchase.


----------



## gusanr14 (Sep 18, 2015)

is the market pantry distilled white vinegar from target alright?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Should be just fine. Sounds like just a different brand of the same product.


----------

